
Functors, Applicatives and Monads in pictures - portal_narlish
http://adit.io/posts/2013-04-17-functors,_applicatives,_and_monads_in_pictures.html
======
whipoodle
This image (and ones like it) is so valuable:
[http://adit.io/imgs/functors/fmap_def.png](http://adit.io/imgs/functors/fmap_def.png)

Every time you read about things even tangentially related to functional
programming, you inevitably arrive at a slop of letters with arrows between
them. Even just _parsing_ that is rather difficult for non-initiates, let
alone trying to grasp what it's actually saying after you've parsed it. Words
and arrows (the normal kind of arrows, the kind that are for pointing at
things) can help a lot.

